# What best straight out of Dust Deputy



## NewBi (Mar 23, 2017)

Greets,


Here in the next few days I am going to start converting my Harbor Freight Dust Collector to a two stage dust collector. I am wondering if it is best to come straight out of the Dust Deputy with a 5" hose and then reduce to 4" at the tool, or just reduce to a 4" straight out of the Dust Deputy?


I thought I had read or seen a video that said you get the best performance coming out with the largest hose you can and the reduce at the tool. Not for sure so that is why I'm asking.


Thanks,


Gary


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

How long are the DC runs? One tool at a time or multiple? Without checking any videos or doing any searches I believe it is best to keep the 5" where you can and reduce to 4" at the tool. 

Having said that, though, we have the HF 2HP DC and I use a 4" 20' flex hose that I move to each machine and it works just fine for me.

David


----------

